# American Horror Story - Asylum



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone here watch American Horror Story? I started watching midway through American Horror Story - Murder House, and have been a big fan since...The second season is now airing and I was giddy excited for it, American Horror Story - Asylum.....







Starring Jessica Lange (who has been nominated for her role by the golden globe awards)
Dylon McDermott (whos is the series' connecting charactor from Murder House) and many more familiar actors and actresses that I have not named. 

Airing every Wednesday at 10 on FX.


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

fixed it...lol


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks creepy.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 9, 2013)

i watch it.........the people running the place are more deranged than most of the inmates....


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Looks creepy.




It is creepy...creepy good.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 9, 2013)

I think High Gravity had started a thread about AHS when it first aired last season.

I watched last season and found it different ... confusing for a long time lol ... but stuck with it.  Tried watching this season and it just creeped me out too much.  Anything religion/satan related (that's what I picked up on in the first two episodes I watched anyway) is not my cup of tea.


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

It's Smilin' Bob! 

i watch it.........the people running the place are more deranged than most of the inmates....[/quote]"]





Harry Dresden said:


> i watch it.........the people running the place are more deranged than most of the inmates....




I know, right? Some whacked out shit...lol. Whats the craziest part of Asylum is about Oliver being a serial rapist and killer all the while being the Head Psych Doc at the asylum...impregnating Lana......you get the little in between when their baby son Ben is grown and the little parts with him in it set in todays time. 
Ben is the the main charactor in a way because remember Murder House he and his family lived there and his job was..lol..a fking psychiarist.
Just whacked...lol.


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> I think High Gravity had started a thread about AHS when it first aired last season.
> 
> I watched last season and found it different ... confusing for a long time lol ... but stuck with it.  Tried watching this season and it just creeped me out too much.  Anything religion/satan related (that's what I picked up on in the first two episodes I watched anyway) is not my cup of tea.



Hmmm...I am going to have to search for it now.

Oh yeah, it's most def confusing..it's one of those shows that you HAVE to watch and listen closely, and follow evey show. 
I agree about the religious part...it's based on an asylum that nuns had run years and years ago, I am too lazy to look it up right now...I'll get back to this thread at a later time with that...I am just really tired right now.
The nuns and the preists are corrupt and cruel...lol, and it's extremely explicit, it should be on HBO or Showtime...not fx...


----------



## April (Feb 11, 2013)

fedupcracker said:


> That show is excellent. I liked the first season a little bit better. It was a bit easier to follow. Lots of sub plots and open questions I thought in season two. It is well written and very entertaining. I tried to PM you about just calling me cracker but I do not have enough rep points yet.lol



Yes it is....next to The Walking Dead too. 

In order for you to PM and post links, etc. You have to post a min. of 15 posts...so, just scroll through the board and post away in the forums that peak your interest....have fun, and welcome.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2013)

I love that show! The first 2 episodes of this one made me a little skeptical but I kept to it. Glad I did! It was twisted! I cant wait for season 3!

EDIT : HOPE there is a season 3..


----------



## April (Feb 11, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> I love that show! The first 2 episodes of this one made me a little skeptical but I kept to it. Glad I did! It was twisted! I cant wait for season 3!
> 
> EDIT : HOPE there is a season 3..



I hope so too...I am sure there will be. 
The twists and turns is what keeps me interested...just brilliant.


----------



## ChloeP80 (Feb 19, 2013)

I love it. It's great how they keep some of the same actors from the first one and i want to be Jessica Lang when I grow up 
The titles freak me out as much as in the first one.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 19, 2013)

ChloeP80 said:


> I love it. It's great how they keep some of the same actors from the first one and i want to be Jessica Lang when I grow up
> The titles freak me out as much as in the first one.



I think the creepiest part of both were the introduction and theme song


----------



## ChloeP80 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've also got that song in my head that they play on the record player in the patient common room, the 'Domenique-nique-nique' one!


----------



## Trent71 (Mar 5, 2013)

Loved both season the endings of both just seemed a tad silly but whatever looking forward to season 3


----------



## SuMar (Mar 9, 2013)

I just started watching American Horror Story Season one...Wow, it's really creepy but good. I've already watched the first six episodes.


----------



## Samson (Mar 9, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> i watch it.........the people running the place are more deranged than most of the inmates....






Is this another anti USMB thread?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder if they're ever going to double back to find out what happens with Vivien and Tate's baby?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 3, 2013)

Never heard of it. Just looked on the guide and found it. Gonna dvr a few episodes and check it out.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 24, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Never heard of it. Just looked on the guide and found it. Gonna dvr a few episodes and check it out.



Yep.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgYws1m-VHE]American Horror Story Season 3: Coven Teaser #11 "WitchWalk" (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 24, 2013)

I've got about 10 recorded but haven't watched them yet lol


----------



## mamooth (Oct 8, 2014)

Season 4 starts tonight. American Horror Story: Freak Show

I have to be more careful about watching or recording these, because the FX website refuses to let me watch the eps. I log in with my Uverse login, it tells me I'm not subscribed to FX, even though I am clearly subscribed to FX in Uverse.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 8, 2014)

The First Season started ok then devolved into stupid.

I watched about 1/2 of Asylum and it just blows. There some interesting characters, but overall, it's not worth the eletrons


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 8, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The First Season started ok then devolved into stupid.
> 
> I watched about 1/2 of Asylum and it just blows. There some interesting characters, but overall, it's not worth the eletrons


was it too scarey for you Frank?....just askin....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 8, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The First Season started ok then devolved into stupid.
> ...



Yeah, that was it. I didn't want to admit it, but I was a-scared!


----------

